# Clumping feces



## ranger03 (Apr 18, 2009)

we recently brought home two pygmys about a month and a week ago. This past saturday I had a vet come to the house, he took the whethers temp and it was 103.8 and he said that was alittle over and examined their hair and asked how their poop was (I think he specifically asked if it was clumping) and at the time it wasn't. Well he gave them a shot and trrying to get him to answer any questions was like pulling teeth. At anyrate, I took temps today, they were 101.8 because it was early yet and all temps are lower in morning. And her nose has a bit of dirt in nostril (little runny maybe, hard to tell her nose is pink where as his is black and its a bit crusty with abit of discharge) Theyare eating well, they are not NOT eating, have a appetite for sure. But her poop is clumping, like dog poop. big time, I have noticed it in the last couple of days....but I have also introduce a completely different looking hay from a completely different source....this hay is 1st cut from a store...my first batch was from my farmer next door who grows his own and it was for his horses...the farmer next door hay looked more weedy and clover and green the hay from the store is hard to differ from straw (kinda of) but the goats seem to love the new hay. At anyrate...i have read to deworm again and (which I never did, the person I bought them from said she did with Ivomac) Please help, I am concerned....my girl goat is also about 11 weeks old and she is just a little thing...the whether is 14 wks old and is much heavier. (They used to have eye discharge also, but I haven't seen that since the vet was out here and gave thema shot)


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Usually when my goats get clumpy poop it's from eating too much of a new thing. Are you feeding any grain or treats? My dh started giving them peanuts the other day and I noticed some clumping...I would guess it's from the new hay and their tummys need to get used to it. Can you get anymore of the other hay to gradually mis with the new stuf so it's not such a difference?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What was the shot? Are they on coccidia treatment?


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

I noticed this last year with my doe. A very experienced goat friend said any change can do that (we had been especially hot for a few days). She was right- the next day the poop was back to normal.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

WIth clumping poop- I keep an eye on them. If it resolves right away, I figure it's one of the goatie mysteries. If it continues, I start checking for reasons- maybe I increased a feed too much (usually alfalfa pellets) or do a fecal to see if something is getting out of hand. With youngsters I don't wait too long as they can go down hill fast. 
Cocci is a big issue a lot of places with youngsters- and a serious issue. My kids are on a 21 day preventative treatment. It is usually my first action if there is a question about it.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

The stress of moving, especially combined with a change in feed definitely affects the digestive tract which in turn affects the appearance of the feces. I wouldn't assume there is anything wrong with your goats until they are accustomed to the feed. I would check for parasites and coccidia since any sort of stress can make the goats more susceptible to nematodes and protozoa.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Clumping stool's for my goats anyways is usually due to straight alfafa hay which is very high calcium & protein I thought. Never had any of them sick or with diahrrea & I keep a grass mix hay as well as straight alfafa hay since that is growing on our property so they eat some fresh & cut & baled as well. It usually straightens itself out.
I would have wormed them & then again a week to 10 days later.
What shot did the vet give them?


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Clumpy poop is from to much of a good thing. Normally a higher protein then they are use to. It should be fine just keep a eye on her.

I would do a fecal on her BEFORE you deworm her. Doing it just because is NOT a good thing. Do it because you need to not because you might have to.


----------

